# Upper Marlboro - Race Track Road



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

Took my boys out to Race Track Road by the bridge. Thought maybe there would be some white perch coming through. Not yet. We did end up catching a bunch of herring and some 12 -14" grass carp. Had a good time. Wasn't planning on going out but we got home from an outing at 4pm and the younger son 3 year-old asked "Papa, can we go fishing" Heck yes!

Does anyone keep and eat grass carp? Getting mixed info, everyone i talk to says no, but a bunch of people on the web say yes. The naysayers probably got their info from others and not first hand.


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

its all in preparation buddy...find an old coot...that nows about eating wat yu catch...thats the best bet....for it goood jerky


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Are they really grass carp? They real grass carp (White Amur) are not native in North America and are very tasty especially steamed with ginger, green scallion and some soy sauce although they are a bit bony. By the way, the word of "carp" is such a misused (and often degoratory) term especially in North America to describe many non-native fish found elsewhere.


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks,
I am pretty sure they were grass carp, i have a pic on my phone, but cant get it uploaded. Their noses point out past their mouth and their mouths kind of point down, not forward. Its the closest match I could find as to identifying what they were. I'm on a mission this year to cook and eat all the species I catch this year, as long as its legal and socially acceptable, haha!


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

What were you using to catch the herring?


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

We were using Mike's Mean Green Worms


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

I fished there Saturday with a buddy. No perch were taken but I did manage to catch a bunch of what appeared to be white suckers or grass carp??? They measured about 9 to 10" Anyone out there know the true identity of these fish?


----------



## ljeffer (May 26, 2008)

How do you get to Race Track Road by the bridge and where did you buy your green worms?


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey, that's what they look like, the white sucker, funny name.

If you head out from the courthouse area on Main Street you take a right, right before the bridge before race track road. There is an area down there you can park. I get the worms from Walmart.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sucker are not bad to eat, but they are kind of boney. You can catch them in most of the larger streams in maryland. I don't think there are any regulations on them. The best bait to use for them probably is worms, just like you were using. Most times they wont come to the bait, but if you drift it to right in front of their face they'll slurp it up everytime. They are pretty fun to catch and will usually roll similar to a catfish when you hook them. I've caught them up 20 inches long.


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, my boys had a heck of a time getting them in, they were actually fishing right from the back of my truck. It was a great time. Still waiting for the perch to show up though. Then again my boat is almost ready with the new motor so I will probably be out on the Potomac next weekend. Not sure if boat is a 4 letter word here, lol.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Whats the best method of preparing a delicious meal of white sucker. Fried or smoked?


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not sure that I would call them delicious, but I fried them...


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Here is an article on how to cook those suckers

http://bayoubill.com/archives/2003/012003column.html


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

So I guess I will try frying them suckers on my next trip. Canning and pickling don't seem to be in my culinary realm.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Upper Marlboro Race Track Road 03-28-11*

Caught this white sucker fish at Race Track Road ,Upper Marlboro on night crawlers.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Waysons Corner*

Caught this nice white sucker fish at Waysons Corner on night crawlers.


----------



## mattinmd (Feb 9, 2011)

Good times, yup, that's the fish. It's weird I haven't caught them there before with all the Perch fishing that I've done there.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

They show up when the perch isn`t there.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Thats for sure. The bottom is paved with those "suckers"


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Suckers caught this time of year are good eating. As the water warms they take on a different taste. I like to fish for them in the upper Patapsco River betweem the Rt. 70 bridge and Daniels Dam. Small red wriggler worms are the best. Yes they are a little boney so be carefull. I dip them in flour mixed with a little Old Bay, then dip them in egg then again in the flour. I fry them in Crisco shortning using a big cast iron frying pan. The secret is getting the Crisco very hot but not smoking.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

Panko bread crumbs are good too for frying fish. Similar to catman's method above: dip in flour seasoned with old bay, dip in egg, dip in panko. I use this for all the fish that eat. I think the method that is in the link provided by Hysteresis is a good idea to try to eliminate the bones: Making cuts in the meat to allow the hot oil to get in and cook the bones.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

In Anthony Bourdain's show _No Reservations _aired Monday at the Travel Channel, He went gigging for suckers in the Ozarks at night with Missouri-based novelist Daniel Woodrell and Woodrell fell and broke his shoulder.


----------

